# Any NFL fans on the boards? Join our Pick Em Pool! *PLAYOFFS*



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Forgive me if this has already been done, but if there are enough NFL fans out there, it might be fun to have a Kindle Boards pool. We can use a 3rd party service like CBS or Yahoo and just have a basic pick 'em pool for fun.

The season is just a few weeks away.

Anyone interested? Or if there's already one, can I play?

EDIT: I went ahead and created a no-spread/straight up pick 'em pool on Yahoo! Here's the skinny:

In order to join the group, just go to Pro Football pick'em and click the "Join Group" button. From there, enter the following information...

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem
Group ID#: 25650 (aka KindleBoards)
Password: kindle


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm in...  Go Redskins!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome, except... I'm a Cowboys fan! Hee. This should be fun.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Go Steelers!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Go Steelers!!


My other archenemy! Welcome.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Cowboys, of course.  Super Bowl Bound 2011!! 
Saints, secondary out of respect for close family and friends. Heroes of 2010!! 
Tampa Bay Bucaneers out of respect for my favorite author friend... Maureen Miller!!  Yay, Bucaneers!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I'm in... Go Redskins!


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Y'all are everywhere!  

I went ahead and created a group and added the sign-up info to the opening post.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm in.

Go away Rams, PUHLEASE go away, far far away.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Monique said:


> Awesome, except... I'm a Cowboys fan! Hee. This should be fun.


I have two favorite teams:

1. The Redskins
2. Whoever is playing Dallas 



Ann in Arlington said:


> Hear! Hear!


Ann, I wondered if you were a Skins fan. You aren't a Virginia Tech fan by any chance? I'm a Boise State fan and will be at FedEx Field on Labor Day to see that game. #5 vs #6! Whoo hoo! Go BSU Broncos!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Three rings, baby! Patriots!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Three rings, baby! Patriots!


Impressive.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And the last one was when? Hmmmm? Win one this century and come back and talk to me. :-D


----------



## dpare71 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm with JFV go Patriots.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How about 6 Anybody else? Oh, wait... nevermind


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Go Cowboys!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm in, but I don't really know how it works.

Go Vikings!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thea J said:


> I'm in, but I don't really know how it works.
> 
> Go Vikings!


It's easy, Thea! All you need to do is join the pool through the link in the OP. Then, when the season starts you pick which team you think will win each game each week. It's really easy and fun. If you need any help getting started, PM me!



luvmy4brats said:


> How about 6 Anybody else? Oh, wait... nevermind


Let's not muddy this with facts!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm in!  My #1 team is the Cleveland Browns (hometown team), but I can usually pick someone to root for (or against) in most any game.  With the possible exception of Steelers vs Ravens - I really always want both of them to lose. 

Since we live in the middle of Virginia with no pro team here, I also cheer for the Redskins.  DS picked the 49ers as his team when he was young, and DD is a Cowboys fan.  And they have a friend from high school who plays for the Jaguars.

Glad this is just for fun - I'm not sure how many of my picks will be based on who I think will win, or who I want to win.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

*\m/COWBOYS \m/*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I'm in! My #1 team is the Cleveland Browns (hometown team), but I can usually pick someone to root for (or against) in most any game. With the possible exception of Steelers vs Ravens - I really always want both of them to lose.


I'll try not to hold that against you. 

Being a Steelers fan, I have to root for anybody playing against the Ravens or Browns.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Add another one to the Cowboys!!  Been a fan since I was a teenager (we won't mention how many years ago that was, but Roger Staubach was the QB).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't jumped in yet, but my marriage vows preclude me from picking anyone but Da Bears!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So great to see so many football fans out there. Join the pool! It's easy-peasy lemon-squeezy.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So glad to see we've got about 7 boardies in the pool so far. Come join us!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Where are all the Niner fans? Well count me in for the 49ers, who also have quite a few rings and are starting to play like they deserve to talk about them. Alex Smith finally has the same O coordinator for the first time in his career!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Having been born in DC and raised in the environs:  Go 'Skins!

second pick, for my dad:  The Steelers

third pick, for my mom:  (who else) The Vikings

last:  whoever is playing Dallas  

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Love seeing more footie fans, even if they are ******* fans. 

Here's how the pool works. You look at the slate of games each week and pick each team you think will win. You can always play it with your heart and not your head too, and choose who you _want _to win, even if it's nutty. All of the pool participants also make their weekly "picks". The person with the most correct picks wins. It's just a fun way to follow games each week, jaw about the outcomes and have fun talking football.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

What? No Denver Bronco fans? We've got Tebow!!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

LibraryGirl said:


> What? No Denver Bronco fans? We've got Tebow!!


The former may explain the latter there.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Archer531 said:


> The former may explain the latter there.


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Monique said:


> So great to see so many football fans out there. Join the pool! It's easy-peasy lemon-squeezy.


I'm counting on that, Monique! 

And need I mention that the Vikings have Favre?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> EDIT: I went ahead and created a no-spread/straight up pick 'em pool on Yahoo! Here's the skinny:
> 
> In order to join the group, just go to Pro Football pick'em and click the "Join Group" button. From there, enter the following information...
> 
> ...


I'm in...this should be fun. I'm going to be really bad at this, but it should still be fun. Just wondering if this should be in the Members only area since it's a passworded group?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thea J said:


> And need I mention that the Vikings have Favre?


Have I mentioned that the mere mention of that man makes me twitch 

Anybody who says his name is on my "LIST" ...and you don't want to be on my list... 

And if you want to stay on my good side, any posts with he-who-must-not-be-named should spoiler text the name.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm in...this should be fun. I'm going to be really bad at this, but it should still be fun. Just wondering if this should be in the Members only area since it's a passworded group?
> 
> Betsy


So glad you're joining the fray, Betsy! The password is more of a formality than anything meant to really keep people out. But, I'll bow to your experience here. I'm happy to have anyone join, but if you feel it would be wiser to restrict the thread, I'll trust your judgment.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

LibraryGirl said:


> What? No Denver Bronco fans? We've got Tebow!!


I'd watch Denver solely because they now have Tebow. I think the guy's going to be another Brett Far... uh ... I mean, another great QB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Have I mentioned that the mere mention of that man makes me twitch
> 
> Anybody who says his name is on my "LIST" ...and you don't want to be on my list...
> 
> And if you want to stay on my good side, any posts with he-who-must-not-be-named should spoiler text the name.













Go Vikings!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, I think I hate you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> So glad you're joining the fray, Betsy! The password is more of a formality than anything meant to really keep people out. But, I'll bow to your experience here. I'm happy to have anyone join, but if you feel it would be wiser to restrict the thread, I'll trust your judgment.


It's up to you...we can leave it here and if it gets to be a problem, we can change the password and move it...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy, I think I hate you.


Hey, I didn't say his name or use any text.  And I loooooove


Spoiler



Brett


.

Stop twitching. 

Betsy


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, looks like you need an AZ Cardinals fan! WOOO HOOOO! Go Big Red!



LibraryGirl said:


> What? No Denver Bronco fans? We've got Tebow!!


Teboy? If the Broncos lose, he'll cry.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Betsy, I think I hate you.


Betsy, I think I luv you. 

Go Betsy! Go Vikes!


Spoiler



Go Brett!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Brett should retire. I mean, here's his fist media guide photo, for cryin' out loud:








All right. He's okay.


Spoiler



Actually, he's one of my favorite players. I'll never forget the game after his dad died.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd love to play, but can't access the site with this dang work computer. 

Anyway, go *PANTHERS*!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Bane766 said:


> I'd love to play, but can't access the site with this dang work computer.
> 
> Anyway, go *PANTHERS*!


Can you join us when you get home? There's always a way. We'd love to have you.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Monique said:


> Can you join us when you get home? There's always a way. We'd love to have you.


Yeah, definitely if it's not too late. I won't be back until mid October, though


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Bane766 said:


> Yeah, definitely if it's not too late. I won't be back until mid October, though


Well, you can join in whenever you want. You just need to get your picks in once a week. But, since this is all for fun, you can miss a few weeks and join the mix later if you can't get access to the site before then. Or, if there's a boardie you trust, you have them sign up for you and you can email them your picks to enter.

There's always a way!


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

No worries, I'll start making picks when I get back.  I did this for a Fantasy Football league and ended up with like 86% correct picks.  I won $100 from it, too.    I'm horrible against the spread, though.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Bane766 said:


> No worries, I'll start making picks when I get back. I did this for a Fantasy Football league and ended up with like 86% correct picks. I won $100 from it, too.  I'm horrible against the spread, though.


That's pretty impressive! We're spread free on this one. Thought it would be easier for newbies that way.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, I was pretty surprised myself.  I read a weekly column called MMQB by Peter King and he talks about all the different teams.  It's a great column.  He's not great at picking teams, so it's best not to try to follow his picks...but it's good info when making your own picks.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm predicting that the Cowboys go into melt-down again this year. Jerry Jones will pace back and forth on the sidelines, and maybe Wade Phillips will be fired.

I'll root for the Cardinals, since I'm originally from Arizona, but, if they keep using Leinart as their QB, its back to a 6-10 season


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

cliffball said:


> I'll root for the Cardinals, since I'm originally from Arizona, but, if they keep using Leinart as their QB, its back to a 6-10 season


Yeah, I'm trying to stay positive about Matt, but he just hasn't been a standout in the NFL. If only Kurt had stayed for one more season!


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

cliffball said:


> I'm predicting that the Cowboys go into melt-down again this year. Jerry Jones will pace back and forth on the sidelines, and maybe Wade Phillips will be fired.
> 
> I'll root for the Cardinals, since I'm originally from Arizona, but, if they keep using Leinart as their QB, its back to a 6-10 season


I agree with both of these! Except no maybe about it...he will be fired


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to stay positive about Matt, but he just hasn't been a standout in the NFL. If only Kurt had stayed for one more season!


Yeah, why can't Kurt pull a Brett Favre?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to stay positive about Matt, but he just hasn't been a standout in the NFL. *If only Kurt had stayed for one more season! *


I am so glad Kurt retired. Every time they showed him on tv, my wife got all giddy.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Bane766 said:


> I agree with both of these! Except no maybe about it...he will be fired


If we could just find a way to get of Jerry Jones!


Steven L. Hawk said:


> I am so glad Kurt retired. Every time they showed him on tv, my wife got all giddy.


Hubba! Hubba!


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

Monique said:


> If we could just find a way to get of Jerry Jones!
> Hubba! Hubba!


Just be happy he's not Al Davis!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in.  Go Falcons!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Le Sigh! Two more weeks of preseason. I'm ready for things to get underway already.

Bring on Washington!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

*Go cowboys!*


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Bane766 said:


> Just be happy he's not Al Davis!


LOL, good point.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in! BTW, would there be any interest in a KB Survival pool? IMO Survival is more fun than pick 'em, though I like them both. For those that don't know, in Survival you pick one game each week. If you're wrong, you're out. The last one standing wins. Also, you can't pick the same team twice.

Go Ravens!

Edit: I went ahead and made a Survival pool. http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/survival Group ID is 13463 and password is kindle.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I've never played Survival before, but I'm in!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Monique said:


> I've never played Survival before, but I'm in!


Cool! Hope you enjoy it. I love it. It's exciting to know that your life is on the line every week and it can get really tricky late in the season since you can't pick the same team twice.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I've had the two same fav teams since I was 13.

Denver and 49ers! 

Gonna check out that Survival thingy, too.  Looks cool.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Danielle Bourdon said:


> I've had the two same fav teams since I was 13.
> 
> Denver and 49ers!
> 
> Gonna check out that Survival thingy, too. Looks cool.


You can't like both those teams! Choose now!!!!


Spoiler



The Niners preferably, lol....



I think I might do the Survival thing too.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, boardies, the season is rapidly approaching. Come join the us. You don't even need to know anything about football to play.

It's free and fun!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Those who don't know much about NFL teams: you can't go wrong with the AZ Cardinals! 

lol

j/k. We're gonna suck this year


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Those who don't know much about NFL teams: you can't go wrong with the AZ Cardinals!
> 
> lol
> 
> j/k. We're gonna suck this year


I'm so disappointed in Leinart. He's just been a bump on a log this preseason.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'm so disappointed in Leinart. He's just been a bump on a log this preseason.


He kind of has been since he joined the NFL. I try to stay positive. Really, I do. But this is when he needs to step up, and it's not happening. *sigh*


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> He kind of has been since he joined the NFL. I try to stay positive. Really, I do. But this is when he needs to step up, and it's not happening. *sigh*


Yeah. He was such a great college QB, but so far in the pros.... pffft.

PS - KC, may I PM you?


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

> PS - KC, may I PM you?


Oh sure!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't be shy, jump in the pool! The season starts in just over a week.

Woot!


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

lynninva said:


> I'm in! My #1 team is the Cleveland Browns (hometown team), but I can usually pick someone to root for (or against) in most any game. With the possible exception of Steelers vs Ravens - I really always want both of them to lose.


Same here with with the Eagles vs. the Cowboys. Or the Redskins vs. the Cowboys. Or the Redskins vs. the Eagles. (It could actually happen if the Cowboys played themselves, but I digress. )

Or, put another way, can they really call it a Super Bowl if the Giants aren't in it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Where is everybodies picks?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Where is everybodies picks?


If you mean in the pool, you won't see anyone else's picks until they're locked in for the week.

Come on, football lovers! There's less than one week until the season starts. Jump in the pool.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

We could really use some more people in Survival if anyone else is interested. We've only got 4 right now including myself. http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/survival Group ID is 13463 and password is kindle.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I joined the Survival league too.   Now there are 5 cool people on the boards.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> I joined the Survival league too.  Now there are 5 cool people on the boards.


Nice!

I really can't wait for the season to start. I did a fantasy draft today and I have another Wednesday night. Starting to get pumped. This is my first year with Sunday Ticket so I can watch whatever game I want instead of being stuck with the Titans games. I do kind of hate that I have to wait until Monday night to see my team (Ravens) play, though it's cool that we got the Monday night opener.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Nice!
> 
> I really can't wait for the season to start. I did a fantasy draft today and I have another Wednesday night. Starting to get pumped. This is my first year with Sunday Ticket so I can watch whatever game I want instead of being stuck with the Titans games. I do kind of hate that I have to wait until Monday night to see my team (Ravens) play, though it's cool that we got the Monday night opener.


Ravens fan? Ok, only 4 cool people on the boards <grin>

Seriously though, NFL Sunday Ticket is AWESOMENESS!!! We've had ours for a few years now and love, love, love it


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I get the NBA League Pass so I can watch all the Lakers games up here outside Sacramento. But as a Niners fan I can watch all their games for free since we are considered their home market. Raiders fans who can't sell out most of their games are screwed but I support a team with good fans.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ravens fan? Ok, only 4 cool people on the boards <grin>
> 
> Seriously though, NFL Sunday Ticket is AWESOMENESS!!! We've had ours for a few years now and love, love, love it


I have a friend that has it and I'd go watch a lot of games there, but I'm glad I finally have it for myself. It's the first time I'll have the Red Zone channel too which I'm really looking forward to checking out. Since the Ravens aren't playing I'll probably wear out the batteries on my remote from jumping around the channels.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Seriously though, NFL Sunday Ticket is AWESOMENESS!!! We've had ours for a few years now and love, love, love it


This is the first year I've had DIRECTV. Having just moved to GA from AZ, I had to make SURE I got to see ALL the Cardinals games (that weren't blacked out). If I could buy an "NCAA Saturday Ticket," I'd do that, too!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kcmay said:


> This is the first year I've had DIRECTV. Having just moved to GA from AZ, I had to make SURE I got to see ALL the Cardinals games (that weren't blacked out). If I could buy an "NCAA Saturday Ticket," I'd do that, too!


I think you can...Or at least something similar...

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/sports/gameplan?footernavtype=-1

_ESPN GamePlan is your ticket to the most college football on TV. Follow your alma mater all season long with up to 15 college football games a week from eight major conferences. See up to 210 key rivalries and major conference match-ups even if you're nowhere near your college town._


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmmm. I might check into this again. Last time I checked (a couple years ago), my college wasn't one of the teams covered. This year it is!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

NFL Season Ticket? I hate you all with the fiery passion of a thousand suns!

Only a few more days until the season starts. I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, I'm in for the Survival pool. I fear it might be a short season for me, but it'll be fun to see what happens.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Four more days until football season begins and all is right in the world again. My wife is already bemoaning the drop in my Sunday productivity around the house


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

HA! I have to work in my chores between Saturday college games and Sunday NFL games! If I want to get any writing done at all, I'll have to DVR some of them.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Can't wait!!!

I am _so_ ready for some football.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I got all my picks in! I think i'm the only one though.   Never done a Survivor pool before... we just pick any game we want any week and if you're right you stay in it for next week?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

All my picks are in for the Pick Em too.

Of course, I won't be around on Sunday to watch the games <gasp>


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> All my picks are in for the Pick Em too.
> 
> Of course, I won't be around on Sunday to watch the games <gasp>


I'll light a candle for you.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> I got all my picks in! I think i'm the only one though.  Never done a Survivor pool before... we just pick any game we want any week and if you're right you stay in it for next week?


Right. The idea is to pick the game that you think is a sure thing. Also, don't forget that once you pick a team once you can't pick them again for the rest of the season.

Also, here's a fun fact that Adam Schefter tweeted today that I found interesting:The 44 Super Bowl winners have a 36-7-1 record in the Kickoff Weekend games of their title seasons.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Also, don't forget that once you pick a team once you can't pick them again for the rest of the season.


Information that would have been helpful to me a few hours ago.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Archer531 said:


> Information that would have been helpful to me a few hours ago.


You can still change your pick! The deadline isn't until Sunday at 1 PM EST, though obviously tomorrow's game won't be available to pick if you wait that long.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

JimJ said:


> You can still change your pick! The deadline isn't until Sunday at 1 PM EST, though obviously tomorrow's game won't be available to pick if you wait that long.


Well now my joke isn't funny. Thanks for all your help Jim. LOL


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I've never done football picks before and I've got mine in now. I'm excited! I've got a good feeling about my Survivor pick.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I did my picks on Monday.  It says they are complete, so I hope I did everything correctly.  I signed up for both the Pick Em & Survival groups.  But some of the Pick Em teams are the ones I want to win, not the ones that are expected to win.

I really think Baltimore will win.  But as a Cleveland native, I just couldn't bring myself to wish them to win their first game.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

A few members haven't completed their picks or they only made one. Don't forget, you choose the winners for every game each week. If you haven't yet, get to pickin'!

First game is... tomorrow!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Here is a team by team guide to help everbody with their picks.

Team by Team NFL Guide


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

lynninva said:


> I really think Baltimore will win. But as a Cleveland native, I just couldn't bring myself to wish them to win their first game.


Well, it's a good thing the family fortune isn't riding on this, because I picked Detroit.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Potentially bad news for Pats fans (and my fantasy team):
http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2010/09/09/nfl-quaterback-tom-brady-involved-car-accident/


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Potentially bad news for Pats fans (and my fantasy team):
> http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2010/09/09/nfl-quaterback-tom-brady-involved-car-accident/


It sounds like he's okay, so your fantasy can live on, Jim.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thea J said:


> It sounds like he's okay, so your fantasy can live on, Jim.


We're alone on a desert island... Oh, you mean the other kind of fantasy.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm really excited for tonight's game. I respect the Saints but don't like em, but I have a feeling Favre is going to regret coming back if the Saints D is anything at all like it was in the playoffs.


Also, 3 more days till I go see my Skins play the Cowardboys at fed ex!! Im pumped for that, 8 rows back on the 40 yard line.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I love Favre (old man that he is), I respect the Saints... I'll enjoy the game no matter who wins! But I can't wait 'til Saturday's FSU/OK game! ahhhhhhhhhhhh the suspense!!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Last minute division and SB predictions:
AFC North: Ravens
AFC South: Colts
AFC East: Jets
AFC West: Chargers
NFC East: Cowboys
NFC West: 49ers
NFC South: Saints
NFC North: Vikings

AFC Champion: Ravens
NFC Champion: Vikings

Superbowl Champion: Ravens

Yeah, I know I'm a shameless homer


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it wrong to hope that Favre gets knocked senseless tonight?

I think I'll play a drinking game. Every time the announcers say his name, I'll take a drink... Give me an hour and I'll be hammered.....


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is it wrong to hope that Favre gets knocked senseless tonight?
> 
> I think I'll play a drinking game. Every time the announcers say his name, I'll take a drink... Give me an hour and I'll be hammered.....


Are you kidding me? You're going to have alchohol poisoning in 20 mins...


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a Packer fan.

Which means I hate Brett Favre. 

Go Saints!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

2 missed field goals?  Two? Ugh. My other pool uses the spread and if he'd made just one, one!, I woulda won. 

Dagnabbit!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The game was pretty good but I think my favorite part of the night had to be this:


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd picked NO for that win except I changed my vote to MN at the last minute. D'oh!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I picked MN, just to be contrary and well, I am in MN. So I was disappointed, but not too surprised.

The Old Spice commercial… I'm still shaking my head.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Sigh. The regular season begins and I'm 0-1 on my picks. I really thought the Saints would come back unfocused after last year. My mistake.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Why do I do it? Why on earth do I watch those touching human interest stories about kids surviving cancer and heart transplants and meeting their football heroes? I always cry. I don't want to cry before a football game! After...maybe.   

Oy.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah rats, I clearly don't come to NQK often enough, and I missed getting in on the pick'em group. *sigh* Oh well. I'll join the thread cameraderie anyway.

[size=20pt]Go Cowboys!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Ah rats, I clearly don't come to NQK often enough, and I missed getting in on the pick'em group. *sigh* Oh well. I'll join the thread cameraderie anyway.
> 
> [size=20pt]Go Cowboys!!


You can always join a week late. It's all for fun.

Go 'Boys!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm incredibly happy that the Colts lost but Arian Foster (Houston's RB) single handedly destroyed my fantasy team. 231 yards and 3 TDs. Ouch. 

Meanwhile, overtime is starting in Pittsburgh, Atlanta ball. I am officially a Falcons fan for the next few minutes. 

EDIT: TD Pittsburgh. My Falcons fandom didn't last long.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Holy Frijoles! The Texans won? I know I picked them, but I confess that to be a "loyalty" pick. Now if Dallas can look like some other team than they looked like this preseason...my dream/nightmare of a Texas inner-state Super Bowl can be clung to for a little while longer.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Holy Frijoles! The Texans won? I know I picked them, but I confess that to be a "loyalty" pick. Now if Dallas can look like some other team than they looked like this preseason...my dream/nightmare of a Texas inner-state Super Bowl can be clung to for a little while longer.


Not only did they win, Indy never even had the lead once in the game. Houston always seems to get a big lead early on the Colts and then proceed to throw it away late, so I fully expected that to happen today, I'm glad it didn't. I picked Indy but I'm still glad I don't have to see another 10-0 or better start from them. I'm happy for Houston too, I'd like to see them finally make the playoffs.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

What an exciting, aggravating, frustrating, happy win for my Cardinals today! Sure do miss Kurt Warner at QB...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to say I feel sorry for the Lions and their fans (and anyone who picked them). Apparently getting two feet and a rear end down with control of the ball isn't a TD


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I have to say I feel sorry for the Lions and their fans (and anyone who picked them). Apparently getting two feet and a rear end down with control of the ball isn't a TD


Yeah. To me it looked like he set the ball on the ground deliberately.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Yay!! Houston Texans!!  Go Cowboys!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Very funny Manning Brothers commercial for _next_ Sunday night's game.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

ROFL! I Love it!! (I'm not a Peyton fan. hee hee!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cute commercial.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Kickers!

They're going to be the death of me.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I have to say I feel sorry for the Lions and their fans (and anyone who picked them). Apparently getting two feet and a rear end down with control of the ball isn't a TD


How about it?

I'm a Bear fan, and even I felt bad for Detroit. They got robbed.

Is it too late to join the pool?

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It was not a good day for "da Bears" even though they walked away with the win.  As I have said before, I am required by marriage vows to cheer for the Bears.  It could be another ugly year.

Then it was deja vu for Tony Roma and the Cowboys.  I'm not a Cowboy fan, but it was a brilliant last-second play voided by the holding call costing them the win.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> How about it?
> 
> I'm a Bear fan, and even I felt bad for Detroit. They got robbed.
> 
> ...


It's never too late. Join us! You'll just be a week off, but there's always weekly bragging rights at stake.



crebel said:


> Then it was deja vu for Tony Roma and the Cowboys. I'm not a Cowboy fan, but it was a brilliant last-second play voided by the holding call costing them the win.


Seems like old times. A bonehead play cost us one TD and a bad penalty cost us another. Ugh and double-ugh.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great--thanks, Monique!

And, crebel, you are correct. Who has 4th and inches and doesn't even try to QB sneak it? Oy!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Monique said:


> Seems like old times. A bonehead play cost us one TD and a bad penalty cost us another. Ugh and double-ugh.


Each play was the last play of their respective halves...and they combined for a fourteen point swing in the score.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

What a terrible start for the Ravens offense.  Thankfully the D stepped up and held them to 3.  We've got a nice looking drive going now.

EDIT: This is just sloppy. 4 offensive possessions end in 3 turn overs and a punt. I can't believe we're still only down by 6.

EDIT 2: So after all that we finish the half up by 1. Thank god for our defense  

EDIT 3: UGLY win but I'll take it.  What a brawl of a game.  Aside from the turnovers, which were absolutely horrible but thankfully stopped after the half, I'm happy with the offense, especially Boldin with over 100 yards and I really liked our efficiency on 3rd down, although the Jets gave us some help in that area with just ridiculous penalties.  The defense came up HUGE though and they're the reason we won that game.  I'm ecstatic we won as I honestly expected the Jets to win. Now bring on the Bungles!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

First week's in the books!

Bragging rights to go to....* Steve Hawk!* Nice job, Steve. 12 out of 16 is pretty darn good.

Honorable mention to Betsy the Quilter who was just one off the lead.

No Thursday game this week, but don't wait too long to make your picks. It's easy to forget. Trust me on that one.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

YAY--I just joined and did my picks.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

So, who's the king ahead after week one? 

Gotta talk smack now, while I'm in the lead... I know it won't last.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

The weekend approacheth! 

Time to start thinking about this week's picks and knocking Steve off his throne!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> First week's in the books!
> 
> Bragging rights to go to....* Steve Hawk!* Nice job, Steve. 12 out of 16 is pretty darn good.
> 
> ...


Woohoo!!! That won't last long. 

OK, gotta go find the link to our group again....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem
> Group ID#: 25650 (aka KindleBoards)
> Password: kindle


Just in case anyone else needed a reminder... I missed the Survival signup, darn it!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, I just joined and made my picks for this week -- after helping (and by helping, I mean mostly just doing the actual entering and not much else LOL) my boss with his picks for his pick 'em pool the past 4 years, we'll see if I've learned anything! He's not doing his pool this year though, so I'm on my own...

Go Cowboys!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

This is your Friday night reminder. 

Don't forget to make your picks before Sunday morning!

Go 'Boys! Try not to stink it up this time.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm worried about TOchocinco tearing up the depleted Ravens secondary  . They did good Monday against the Jets but Sanchez blows and he has no receivers. I just hope we can knock Palmer around and stop their running game.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Last chance. Get your picks in or make your changes.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

88% of the voters think Atlanta is going to beat Arizona. The Cards do best when they're the underdogs, so I fully expect the Cards to win!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I missed the boast on this.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

metal134 said:


> I missed the boast on this.


Boast or boat? If you want to play, join up! You can't win the overall title, but you can win bragging rights for a weekly win and lord it over everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Last week, I let Hubs help me with my picks and I didn't do so hot. This week, I'm not listening to him and making my own picks.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Mad Ethel Vane said:


> Last week, I let Hubs help me with my picks and I didn't do so hot. This week, I'm not listening to him and making my own picks.


Go with your gut.

Go Cowboys! Please don't stink.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

GO Steelers! That's the way to open up the game!!!!! Woohoo!!!! 

That was impressive!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Monique said:


> Go with your gut.
> 
> Go Cowboys! Please don't stink.


LOL! My weekly mantra...


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Cardinals are self-destructing. They're looking like FSU did in last week's game against OK. I might have to stop watching. It's depressing.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Blurgh.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Monique said:


> Blurgh.


Yeah, that about sums it up.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The Ravens would be an awesome team if we could get the offense going. D looked great, still haven't allowed a single TD.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

JimJ said:


> The Ravens would be an awesome team if we could get the offense going. D looked great, still haven't allowed a single TD.


They just cost me the Survival pool...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I saw that LOL I almost always avoid picking divisional matchups in Survival, though I might consider picking B-more next week in the home opener against the Brownies.  If we can't win that we might as well pack it in for the year.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hope McNabb knows the OT rules this time around...

edit - Wow, poor Graham Gano.  Makes a 53 yard would be game winner, negated by a time out, then shanks it.


JimJ, as a Browns fan I can assure you that you are safe in picking Baltimore next week.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I've already had a lousy week with my picks.  I think I have 9 wrong & 5 right so far.  

Upsets I picked that I thought would win didn't win.  Teams I went with because they were expected to win, didn't.  And the teams I picked because my heart wanted them to win, broke my heart; I should be used to that from Cleveland, but even Washington & Jacksonville joined in this week.  

DS is a huge 49ers fan.  I picked New Orleans to beat them (I'm not completely ignorant   ).  The way my luck is going, SF will win that game as the upset of the year.  But at least I could be happy for DS in that case.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Monique said:


> Blurgh.


Yeah. That wasn't pretty after a promising start.

And like Lynn, a couple of my upsets didn't win (though I called Cincy and KC), and too many 'sure things' didn't either. I'm at 8 out of 14 right now. And Indy/NYG really could go either way....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At least Dallas lost.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't done great, but better than last week. Still pretty ticked at the old guy who can't decide to retire or not. And if I hear one more time "Cut him some slack, he didn't go to training camp and he didn't play any pre-season games..." I'm gonna SCREAM! Just how much latitude should we give the guy? And just who's fault is it that he didn't go to training camp or play in any pre-season games

As to the Manning Bowl, I really don't think Peyton is going to let his little brother come into his house and beat him <grin>


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> At least Dallas lost.


As a Skins fan, that's certainly a consolation prize after the game we had today.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I did horribly this week! Only 3 right. I would've had just 2 right except that I woke up with the strangest feeling that the Bears would win, so I changed my vote on that one. I was pretty sure the Colts would beat the Giants, but I don't like Peyton, so I had to vote against him. Besides, his little brother is cuter.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

YAY, Bears!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

kcmay said:


> Besides, his little brother is cuter.


I don't know about cuter but certainly more colorful this morning -- like black and blue and bruised all over


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my picks this week were terrible, but on the other hand, I'm sixth...but it's really a four way tie for third.

All the teams I really like let me down.  

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> All the teams I really like let me down.


Same here. What a messy week. I might have to make opposite picks next week!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm starting to think that the Steelers are winning just because I'm picking them to lose.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep it up, Heather!  Go Steelers!

Betsy


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm starting to think that the Steelers are winning just because I'm picking them to lose.


I seem to be having the opposite effect on the Cowboys


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't forget your picks for this weekend!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Don't forget your picks for this weekend!


Thanks for posting a reminder, KC!

Get yer pixies in!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Go Bears!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Go My Picks! (I'm not very good at this stuff, but it's fun!)

This is not an inspiring season to be in Minnesota, so I'm taking a new dispassionate view of the whole thing. Henceforth I shall have no hope of the Vikings, having watched the last two games.



But I do kinda like the Packers. Pass me my cheese hat.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I have strong feelings for some teams and strong feelings against other teams (but indifferent to most). Can't pick my "hated" teams to win, even if I think they probably will.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm testing my theory. I've picked the Steelers to win this weekend. Which means they'll probably lose.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a tough call on several of the games, a lot of them have close odds and could go either way.  Should be an interesting day....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Last chance for the 1:00 (EST) games. Get your picks in or make your changes now. 

Looks like a few people still need to get them in!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It's a long season. Don't get discouraged. Get yer pix in!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Dear Dallas,

Please don't suck today.

Thank you,

Your fans.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Gah! Buffalo is beating New England! NE is my Survival pick


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Dear Dallas,
> 
> Please don't suck today.
> 
> ...


Dear Dallas,

please suck today.

Thank you.

Everyone else's fans.


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dear Dallas,
> 
> please suck today.
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sorry, Nathan.

Couldn't resist....


Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It's always the 'in' thing to do for silly Washington fans, to hate on the Cowboys...  

We're not looking great, but at least we're leading. For now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I don't know about "in," but it sure is fun!


Betsy


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> sorry, Nathan.
> 
> Couldn't resist....
> 
> ...


Pfpfpfpfpfffffff!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

And the Cowboys managed to win!







We get Texas bragging rights for the season, having beaten Houston twice, both in pre-season and regular season. At least something is going our way. 

I had good early game results, 7 out of 9 games went my way. But New Orleans let me down versus Atlanta, and Carolina didn't upset Cincy in desperation like I hoped. Underdogs KC, Tennessee and Dallas came through, though!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Phew. Finally the 'Boys played some good football. If we'd fallen to 0-3, I shudder think...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I think I'm trending worse this week than I did last week.  I should have completely gone with my gut, rather than paying attention to DS's comments regarding injured starters, etc.  And I still can't make myself pick certain teams, because I don't want any reason to be cheering for them.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

So today the Vikings decided to win. I was counting on Favre to throw a million interceptions again today and give Detroit a much needed win. Sigh.

so far I'm 5 of nine, but I have hopes that more of my teams will come through before it's over. As we go along, I realize that I'm not very good at this!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Stupid <bleeping> kicker. Oakland had that wrapped up.

Thea, I was counting on Favre to do the same thing. <sigh>

I did good with the early games, but not so well with the late games.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Stupid <bleeping> kicker. Oakland had that wrapped up.


Yes, we Cardinals fans are even shaking our heads at that. It's a MIRACLE that we won that game!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That shank saved my Survivor bacon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Once again, the 'Skins are playing as they have for the last few years. . . . . . .sigh!  I was so hoping this year would be different. . . . . .


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Why on earth did I pick Miami? What was I thinking??


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

As a Niner fan i'm already prepared to drink Clorox but most of my pics were horrible too!!! LOL


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Like Luv, my picks on the late games _really_ let me down, after a great start in the early games.  I had high hopes for a good showing after the early games, now I'll be lucky to match last week's results if tonight's pick hits.

Ah well, good thing we're not doing this for money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem
> Group ID#: 25650 (aka KindleBoards)
> Password: kindle


In case you need the link to check your scores....

Betsy


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In case you need the link to check your scores....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, but I'm trying to forget&#8230;


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

It's time to get those last day picks in. Yahoo was pestering me about it, so I figured I would bump the thread.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the bump to the thread and my fuzzy brain.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

No problem. I would have forgotten about it, because the Cowboys don't play this week, if Yahoo hadn't have yelled at me.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, I almost forgot!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> No problem. I would have forgotten about it, because the Cowboys don't play this week, if Yahoo hadn't have yelled at me.


At least they won't lose...


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Steph H said:


> At least they won't lose...


Yeah. It will be like watching football without all the drama, stress, and throwing things at the TV...I don't know if I could enjoy it the same without the full Cowboy experience.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Yeah. It will be like watching football without all the drama, stress, and throwing things at the TV...I don't know if I could enjoy it the same without the full Cowboy experience.


This weekend, we're playing Baltimore. I expect there will be a lot of yelling, stress, and throwing things. It's probably a good thing we don't play next week, I'll need an extra few days to recover.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have to take my son to a Birthday Party during the Niner game... maybe if I don't watch they will win? Reverse Curse?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This weekend, we're playing Baltimore. I expect there will be a lot of yelling, stress, and throwing things. It's probably a good thing we don't play next week, I'll need an extra few days to recover.


I think it'll be a stressful afternoon for the both of us LOL I'm just glad we get you before Roethlisburger gets back. Batch looked good last week but it was against TB so I'm taking that with a grain of salt. Should be a great game and I'm sure I'll be emotionally drained at the end no matter who wins.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I think it'll be a stressful afternoon for the both of us LOL I'm just glad we get you before Roethlisburger gets back. Batch looked good last week but it was against TB so I'm taking that with a grain of salt. Should be a great game and I'm sure I'll be emotionally drained at the end no matter who wins.


I don't normally drink alcohol while watching football, but I have a feeling this will be an exception. My gut feeling is that this will be an ugly fight to the finish. (It doesn't help that I live in Ravens territory)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope the Ravens vs Steelers game is on TV here. I never know what to expect.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Monique, looks like we get Panthers-Saints (noon) and Redskins-Eagles (3:15ish) on Fox and, yes, Ravens-Steelers (noon) on CBS on TV here.  (I say "here", I know you like Dallas but not sure if you're actually in the North Texas TV area....)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Monique, looks like we get Panthers-Saints (noon) and Redskins-Eagles (3:15ish) on Fox and, yes, Ravens-Steelers (noon) on CBS on TV here. (I say "here", I know you like Dallas but not sure if you're actually in the North Texas TV area....)


The Redskins/Eagles game may be fun to watch. The whole McNabb/Vick thing should make for an entertaining game.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I drop further in the rankings each week.  It seems like the teams are more evenly matched this year, or are more inconsistent.  Or at least that is my excuse - it sounds better than that I just don't know how to pick the winners.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not doing too bad, but I really wish I'd gotten in on the first week; that pretty much kills any chance of finishing high.  Given my picks the past two weeks, if I'd gotten the same points in the first week, I could be in the top 5.  Not that it means I'd continue that...   There have been some odd winners the past couple of weeks so I'd definitely go with inconsistent (I've just been lucky to pick a few of those on a guess LOL).


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I dropped two places last week... But I guess 6th isn't so bad. I haven't had a lot of time to try and go get more information to make better picks. Oh well, i'm more mad i'm out of the Survivor pool actually.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Whew!  I almost forgot!  Just got 'em in!

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Monique, looks like we get Panthers-Saints (noon) and Redskins-Eagles (3:15ish) on Fox and, yes, Ravens-Steelers (noon) on CBS on TV here. (I say "here", I know you like Dallas but not sure if you're actually in the North Texas TV area....)


I'm actually in Los Angeles, but the game (Pitt/Balt) is on CBS here!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, what a game!! Beautiful game winning drive put together by Flacco followed by a great INT by Ray Lewis. I was kicking and throwing stuff after that 93 yard TD drive from Pit and was literally jumping up and down at the end. I'm glad I can now relax and enjoy the late games   I always feel like I've been holding my breath for 3 hours after Pittsburgh games.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That was a pretty good game. I wouldn't normally care who would've won (other than being a mild anti-Steelers person; comes from being a Cowboys fan, I think), but since I picked the Ravens in the pool, I was glad they won. 

How'd everyone do in the early games? I almost swept but dang Denver had to come back and beat Tennessee...wrassafrackenbleepin....  The Atlanta/SanFran game was much closer than I would've expected, as was Green Bay/Detroit and New Orleans/Carolina.  Some hard fought games so far today!  And I fully expect the Eagles/Redskins game to be close too, although the 'Skins just got their second touchdown against no points for the Eagles yet and just 10 minutes into the game...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been picking Jacksonsville every week because my kids are friends with one of the players.  But I lost confidence this week, and picked Indy to win.  Oh well, I'm glad JAX won, even if it cost me a point.  My wishful picks did better this week (Yeah Cleveland & Washington!), but some of the expected winners that I picked lost to underdogs.

I picked Green Bay in Survival and am glad that they managed to win, even if just barely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Last week I went against my personal preferences and picked Baltimore to win, and they let me down.  This week, I went with my heart and picked Pittsburgh and they lost.    But the 'Skins won!!!

Betsy


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

The NFC East is officially a mess.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> The NFC East is officially a mess.


I completely disagree!!!!

Sincerely,

The NFC West


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Farewell to me in the Survival Football. All thanks to Indianapolis.    Bah!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! The Bears got spanked last night.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> OMG! The Bears got spanked last night.


It was very sad, wasn't it ? They just looked horrible. I guess it made up for that first win that was given to them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem
> Group ID#: 25650 (aka KindleBoards)
> Password: kindle


For those who need to check the current status....


Betsy


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I keep counting on my Cards to win. They keep... not winning.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha, I was so sure Chicago would win since the line was almost dead even (NYG basically only got the nod in the odds as home field advantage), and I even picked them in the tiebreakers to have most points....







That one sure was a fantasy pick. Philly and Indy really let me down too.

Indy's having a baaaaaad year. And not so much by their playing, as by their luck. Imagine Peyton being 33 of 46, 352 yards, Indy getting 28 points, and still losing. Wow.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

What a screwy season so far! Nearly every team is Jekyll and Hyding it.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I keep counting on my Cards to win. They keep... not winning.


Sorry to see the Cardinals self-destruct like that. I heard Fitzgerald is hurting, as well as one of the other receivers. Bet they miss Bolden now. It's a bummer.

And crebel, you are correct. The Lions should have won the first game. Even I felt like they got robbed. I guess yesterday was karma. Oh well.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Monique said:


> What a screwy season so far! Nearly every team is Jekyll and Hyding it.


Ain't that the truth -- 4 weeks into the season and the ONLY undefeated team is the {gasp} Kansas City Chiefs!!!!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> Sorry to see the Cardinals self-destruct like that. I heard Fitzgerald is hurting, as well as one of the other receivers. Bet they miss Bolden now. It's a bummer.


Thanks. True, we miss Anquan (but he's an FSU alumnus, so I root for him wherever he plays!), but we really need a QB who can hit a moving target. I'm waiting with bated breath to see whether Max Hall gets to start next week.  With more experience, he could be our guy.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

It must have been a bad week for most everyone.  My 9 of 14 outcome has moved me up a few slots.  I think I went with underdog Miami tonight & they are not looking good at the moment.  Since several of us have the same points total, I'll probably plunge several spots if I got this one wrong.  But I'm too old to stay up to see the outcome.  Ignorance is bliss sometimes.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

lynninva said:


> It must have been a bad week for most everyone. My 9 of 14 outcome has moved me up a few slots. I think I went with underdog Miami tonight & they are not looking good at the moment. Since several of us have the same points total, I'll probably plunge several spots if I got this one wrong. But I'm too old to stay up to see the outcome. Ignorance is bliss sometimes.


Yeah, I stunk it up pretty bad. I can't fault myself for picking Cincy over Cleveland, but I should have seen the Miami/NE fiasco coming...but I had to get cute and predict an upset.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Yahoo had to yell at me again, so I figure I better update this as a reminder to everybody else. Time to get your picks in!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, Nathan. 

I almost forgot!

go bears?!? *written in lowercase due to lack of confidence*


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

The Cards are starting Max Hall against the Saints this weekend!! WOOT! I just hope he doesn't get hurt. Our O line hasn't been terribly effective lately. But if Max gets a chance, gets some experience, I think he'll be just what we need.

#BIRDGANG


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I like to wait until Saturday to do my picks anyway, that way the game odds and injury reports are more up to date...

(That's my story and I'm sticking to it! )


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I like to wait until Saturday to do my picks anyway, that way the game odds and injury reports are more up to date...
> 
> (That's my story and I'm sticking to it! )


LOL. Can I use your story? I just have no idea. This season is such a muddle. Just hope The Cowboys win!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Annnnnnnd we're off!  Anyone else watch the pre-game shows and sometimes make one or two last-minute adjustments to picks based on some of those guys' picks?  Yeah, I'm that not-confident in my own picks.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Annnnnnnd we're off! Anyone else watch the pre-game shows and sometimes make one or two last-minute adjustments to picks based on some of those guys' picks? Yeah, I'm that not-confident in my own picks.


Every time I've done that, I've regretted it. But, with the way my picks are going this year...


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

This is killing me!! I'm out of town at the moment and won't be able to watch the Cards vs. Saints today. Got the DVR set up to record it, but I don't know if I'll be able to keep from peeking at the score until TUESDAY when I get home to watch it. 


UGH


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Monique said:


> Every time I've done that, I've regretted it. But, with the way my picks are going this year...


Three out of five times, as an average, my original picks are the same as theirs....it's the other couple of ones I second-guess myself on sometimes....I changed two today, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> This is killing me!! I'm out of town at the moment and won't be able to watch the Cards vs. Saints today. Got the DVR set up to record it, but I don't know if I'll be able to keep from peeking at the score until TUESDAY when I get home to watch it.
> 
> UGH


I've tried that and never been able to resist.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the Broncos forgot to play defense today   Which is not only good for my Ravens but also for my fantasy team as I have Flacco, Rice and Boldin on my team. 

WOW, Demaryius Thomas just got lit up on that kick off and fumbled. I'm glad B-more got the ball back but Thomas is STILL down. I hope he's ok. Ok he's up now. That was VIOLENT.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Seneca Wallace is playing really well so far today.

As soon as I type that, he gets sacked.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Seneca Wallace is playing really well so far today.
> 
> As soon as I type that, he gets sacked. And is leaving the field.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Detroit not only won, but won huge! 1! That's 1 wonderful pick!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Ugh. Ugh. And one more ugh.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Monique said:


> Ugh. Ugh. And one more ugh.


Really! WTH happened to the afternoon games? <sigh>


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like it comes down to me and you in Survival, Luv. How perfect is it that it comes down to the Ravens fan vs. the Steelers fan? LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Skins won!  woo Hoo!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I was having a difficult time choosing a team for the survival pick. DS said San Diego would beat Oakland easily. Guess he was wrong. Oh well, one less thing for me to look at each week. 

And I am 6 of 12 on my picks so far this week. Funny thing is, except for Cleveland, the few underdogs that I picked ended up winning. But I went with the favored team for most of my picks. I guess that isn't a reliable indicator this year.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Looks like it comes down to me and you in Survival, Luv. How perfect is it that it comes down to the Ravens fan vs. the Steelers fan? LOL


This should be fun! 

Hubs told me to pick the Saints for my Survival pick.. I'm glad I don't always listen to him.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Does this website have a suicide prevention hot line or thread?  

Sincerely,

Niners fan


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, yesterday was an ugly day all around, wasn't it?  Looking at the weekly results page, none of us had just a totally outstanding day.  Thea's in the lead for the week with 7 points, a lot of us had 6.

Stoopid Cowboys.

Stoopid Rangers (baseball playoffs...but might as well get it out too ).


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

You mean yesterday was GOOD for me? Wow. My strategy was to stubbornly stick with Detroit (they HAD to win one eventually, right?) and otherwise pick completely randomly. I guess I'll stick with that, since 7 is about as much as I can hope for!

I picked MN tonight, but wonder if Favre's going to be thinking about the game at all tonight… On the other hand, Moss is coming back. Maybe I'll stick with it. If the Lions could win, maybe there's hope for the Vikings.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, this weekend was painful in so many ways. 

1. Upsets that shouldn't have happened. 
2. Other upsets that should have happened but didn't. 
3. Me watching the mess while sick on the couch.
4. Dallas trying to cause me to die of apoplexy while in my weakened state.

It was ugly, folks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Okay, this weekend was painful in so many ways.
> 
> 1. Upsets that shouldn't have happened.
> 2. Other upsets that should have happened but didn't.
> ...


It was REALLY ugly! I started out doing so well than then lost 6 games in a row. <sheesh> I'm glad Pittsburgh didn't play yesterday, I already had enough stress.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Finally got back home from a trip and watched the Cardinals vs. Saints game. WOW! Here I was thinking snowball... hell... ain't gonna happen. That'll teach me to doubt my team! Go Big Red!

I was really happy with Max Hall's performance overall. His first NFL start and they beat the Superbowl champs. NICE!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohmigawd....I must've won a tiebreaker or two, 'cause even though a bunch of us had 7 points for this week, if I'm looking at it right, it shows me highlighted as the weekly winner?

Wow, I never expected that....


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess it's time to start thinking about this again. Bah…


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

All alone in the top spot after week #5!  Time to start pulling away....  

All I can say is I am soooo glad we decided to chip in $5 each for the winner.  

(Yeah, the smack talk is switched to "on" right now!  It will tone down once I drop in the rankings.)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

(Oh yes, and Go Cowboys!)


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Steph H said:


> (Oh yes, and Go Cowboys!)


^ ^ ^ Ditto.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Tritto.

Don't forget to make your picks, gang!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Looks like it comes down to me and you in Survival, Luv. How perfect is it that it comes down to the Ravens fan vs. the Steelers fan? LOL


Don't forget to get your Survival pick in... I'd hate to win by default


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Don't forget to get your Survival pick in... I'd hate to win by default


Locked it in last night. I got this in the bag


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Locked it in last night. I got this in the bag


Uh- huh... Remember that when you're crying in your beer...


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Most of my picks this week are based on who I want to win.  Since this season is so unpredictable, I figured it was better to pick the teams that I prefer to cheer for.

I picked 9 of the underdog teams, so the underdogs will probably lose this week.  I'm not sure how they determined that San Fran at 0-5 is favored in their matchup, but they are one of the favored teams that I selected (DS's favorite team).


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

lynninva said:


> I picked 9 of the underdog teams, so the underdogs will probably lose this week. I'm not sure how they determined that San Fran at 0-5 is favored in their matchup, but they are one of the favored teams that I selected (DS's favorite team).


Because my Niners are like the best 0-5 team ever!!! 

That is a crappy thing to brag about...   Seriously though, the Raiders still suck and we are at home and talent wise are better. Look how many last min games we've lost this year. If we had any blind luck we should be like 3-2 or something. Maybe I should start picking some underdogs to improve my chances.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been doing so badly with my picks that in my other pool that I actually made my picks and then reversed them all (except for the Cowboys).


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I was baffled by SF being the favorites, too. I don't really follow injuries and such too closely (despite what I implied earlier ) and wondered if I was missing something. It's not even just that they're only getting a couple of points as home field advantage, they have a fairly solid 7 point odds as favorites.

As for Dallas and Minnesota -- man, have I waffled on that one. I hate picking against Dallas, but man...even the local Fox guys on their show this morning before the NFL show began, said that they think Minnesota is just a bit more desperate to win than Dallas is. And Moss kills us.

Should be another interesting day.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm still waffling on the Dallas/Minnesota game. I'll probably change it again once or twice before the game starts.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I really can't wait till next week when the Ravens get Ed Reed back, as a bonus he'll be coming back against a terrible Bills team. I expect at least two or three big plays from him.

Also, Joe Flacco just became the Ravens all time passing leader. Not a huge accomplishment considering our horrible QB history but still pretty cool.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, this is ridiculous. Next week I start flipping coins


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

All I want to know is how does Wade Phillips still have a job? The Cowboys have no leader, no passion and no discipline. Makes. Me. Crazy.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

This will be my worst week yet.  I am 1 of 9 for the early games; the only pick I got correct was NYG over Detroit.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like me and luv will both live to fight another week. I kinda figured we'd both pick the same team, it was kind of a no brainer this week  

Tough loss to the Pats for my Ravens but at least we have the next two weeks off. Yes, I'm counting our home game against the Bills next week as an extra bye week


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Monique said:


> All I want to know is how does Wade Phillips still have a job? The Cowboys have no leader, no passion and no discipline. Makes. Me. Crazy.


Don't ask me. Those stupid celebration penalties are on the coach. After last week he should have told all his players just to toss the ball to the ref and trot to the bench after making a TD. But noooo..... Two weeks in a row is inexcusable.

<update> That had to be the most pitiful, sloppy, half-assed attempt at a comeback I have ever seen. Ugh. And that final play was just embarrassing.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Man. I was SURE Dallas would win that game.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Don't ask me. Those stupid celebration penalties are on the coach. After last week he should have told all his players just to toss the ball to the ref and trot to the bench after making a TD. But noooo..... Two weeks in a row is inexcusable.
> 
> <update> That had to be the most pitiful, sloppy, half-assed attempt at a comeback I have ever seen. Ugh. And that final play was just embarrassing.


I thought they had a chance at a miracle when he got it all the way across the field back to Romo, but then the illegal forward pass made it all irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a loser, I got so wrapped up in trying to get to the Pumpkin Patch with the boys that I forgot to enter my picks... so much for 5th place.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> I'm a loser, I got so wrapped up in trying to get to the Pumpkin Patch with the boys that I forgot to enter my picks... so much for 5th place.


On the bright side, the boys love you. 

I did so badly I might as well have not picked.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That Cowboys game was pathetic....as I heard at least one talking head say later, it was the Cowboys who beat the Cowboys, not so much the Vikings.  But even though I rooted for them to win, I went with the Vikings in the pool so at least I got the point.   Would've been happy to give it up to get the win in the game, though.   At least Randy Moss was mostly a non-factor, that made me feel better. LOL

Is it just me, or has this been a really weird season all around so far? Or at least the past 2-3 weeks anyway. Another strange week of outcomes.  I can't believe Atlanta let Philly win the Bird Bowl, even if Philly was favored officially. Almost all the so-called experts thought Atlanta was going to win, I wasn't the only one going with that upset. Philly smoked 'em from the start though (one of our featured games shown down here).


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't forget to get your picks in!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I guess it is about that time again.  I'm more interested in baseball right now.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I think I'm going to pick the team whose mascot would win in a fight. I couldn't do worse.

You're not alone, Steph. This has been a nutty season. The guys on ESPN are remarking on it too.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been a Colt McCoy skeptic, but I must admit, he impressed me against Pittsburgh. He threw 2 picks, yeah, but he put up some decent numbers against a stellar Steelers D and kept his poise despite getting the snot beat out of him on every play. It was only one game and not nearly enough to sell me on the guy, but he showed me a _little_ something at least, and here in Browns country we are DESPERATLEY looking for something, ANYTHING to hang our hat on.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I've been a Colt McCoy skeptic, but I must admit, he impressed me against Pittsburgh. He threw 2 picks, yeah, but he put up some decent numbers against a stellar Steelers D and kept his poise despite getting the snot beat out of him on every play. It was only one game and not nearly enough to sell me on the guy, but he showed me a _little_ something at least, and here in Browns country we are DESPERATLEY looking for something, ANYTHING to hang our hat on.


I'm surprised more people aren't talking about him. I didn't watch the game but just judging from the numbers he did 10 times better than what I expected. For a rookie to make his first start at Pittsburgh and put up decent numbers is impressive.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think this week I am picking based on who has the cuter Quarterback.... 

Either that or draw names out of a hat.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe I'll pick based on which team in each match-up has players with the most last names beginning from A-M.  Or switch 'em up, some games use A-M and some N-Z.

Nah, that's way too much work.  A hat works.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I decided to stop stressing over my picks & opted for the 'draw names out of a hat' option - literally.  I printed the list & cut it apart for each of the team matchups & tossed each pair in a container.  Whatever team I selected is the one I used for my choice, regardless of who they were.  

For the first time, some of the teams I cheer for won't be my choices for the pickem poll.  Since I only got two correct last week, I figured I couldn't do much worse with this method.  I might use the rest of the season as an experiment to see what outcome I get with different random selection methods.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Holy moly....Cleveland is leading New Orleans 20-3 at the half?  That would have to be the upset of the day if they pull it off, I think.  That or Buffalo beating Baltimore, and they're leading 24-13 at almost-halftime too.  Several close games at/near halftime.

Looks like another Weird Week in the NFL.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Holy moly....Cleveland is leading New Orleans 20-3 at the half? That would have to be the upset of the day if they pull it off, I think. That or Buffalo beating Baltimore, and they're leading 24-13 at almost-halftime too. Several close games at/near halftime.
> 
> Looks like another Weird Week in the NFL.


I always pull for the Browns because I am originally from Cleveland. But this week I chose a random selection method & did not pick the Browns to win in the pick 'em pool. So the Browns will probably pull off the upset.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, I honestly didn't see this coming.  But I'll take it!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Holy crap, did anyone see this new DirecTV feature?  For awhile now, they've a feature where during sports games, you could press the red burron and see other scores.  But now they have stats (team and player) and standings.

edit - I guess it's part of Sunday Ticket.  I didn't know that.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The Baltimore game was way too close for comfort. Was expecting a nice, relaxing afternoon of watching a B-more blowout, instead they made me sweat through a back and forth OT victory. 

Anyway, with that win and with Oakland currently destroying Denver, I feel confident enough to start celebrating my Survival championship. I think this proves, once and for all, that Ravens fans are better than Steelers fans


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> The Baltimore game was way too close for comfort. Was expecting a nice, relaxing afternoon of watching a B-more blowout, instead they made me sweat through a back and forth OT victory.
> 
> Anyway, with that win and with Oakland currently destroying Denver, I feel confident enough to start celebrating my Survival championship. I think this proves, once and for all, that Ravens fans are better than Steelers fans


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, but the Dolphins were ROBBED!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy the Bears lost. . . .'cause by default that means the 'Skins won.  Though I guess I do have to give props to the defense.

And Philadelphia lost so that's a good thing too.

But I'm so conflicted now over tonight's game. . . . . .It's always good to see the Cowboys lose, of course.  . . . . .but if they should win, that will mean the 'Skins are kind of the top of the conference. . . .maybe not in terms of points, but tied in W-L with Philly and NY and we'd have the best 'in the division' record. If the Giants win that puts them squarely on top.

<sigh> I think I have to root for Dallas tonight. . . . . . .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, those games of your inter-division rivals are always tough. I found myself rooting for both Washington and Philly yesterday, just 'cause they were my picks and I really thought they'd both win.  I hate that.  (I'm trying to be all adult and not do the knee-jerk 'automatically pick against them just because they're our rivals' thing, but it's haaaarrrrrrd!)

Tonight? Well, I can't tell you how much it still surprises me that Dallas is the favorite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Tonight? Well, I can't tell you how much it still surprises me that Dallas is the favorite.


They are?  I hadn't even looked at that . . . . can't quite figure the reasoning there. . . .must just be because they're at home.

I hope, at least, that it's a good game. . . .


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rats, I completely forgot to do my picks. Oh well.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They are?  I hadn't even looked at that . . . . can't quite figure the reasoning there. . . .must just be because they're at home.
> 
> I hope, at least, that it's a good game. . . .


That's about what the odds are, close and essentially giving the nod for home field advantage for what an otherwise closely-matched game would get. But come on, 4-2 Giants against 1-4 Cowboys? Giants on a 3-game win streak and Cowboys on a 2-game lose streak? True, the Giants are 1-1 on the road, but Cowboys are 0-2 at home. And they're getting the 'home field advantage' odds?

I'm not trying to hate on my 'Boys, just being realistic.  Maybe "they" are just figuring the Cowboys are finally at the desperate-to-win point and will pull it out even given the stats. 

But yeah, I hope it's a good game, too.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> Rats, I completely forgot to do my picks. Oh well.


That's OK, Jay Cutler made plenty of picks for you.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> <sigh> I think I have to root for Dallas tonight. . . . . . .


I know! I'm struggling with the same thing. On the surface, it's better if the Cowboys wins but... they're the Cowboys!

Like you I may need to hope for a Cowboy win. But I don't have to watch it happen. Might be a good time to watch two or three episodes of American Pickers that I have on DVR. 

Go Skins!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a pixie reminder bump...

What's your picking strategy this week? I'm thinking of choosing the team with the most letters in their name.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

metal134 said:


> That's OK, Jay Cutler made plenty of picks for you.


Oh, I see how it is... 

You are absolutely correct.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Monique said:


> Just a pixie reminder bump...
> 
> What's your picking strategy this week? I'm thinking of choosing the team with the most letters in their name.


I pick based on whose uniform I like the best.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL  I like y'all's strategies....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Goodness gracious, what happened to the early games??!!  I think that whole 'pick a team, any team' thing must really be the way to go anymore...   Certainly the odds-makers and so-called experts seem to have no clue. Geesh.

I like how during the Cowboys game, coming back from breaks and during action breaks, they talked about the Rangers World Series game taking place in a few hours literally across the parking lot just as much as the Cowboys game.   (Might as well, there was nothing good -- for Cowboys fans -- to talk about football-wise during our game. )


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't go see them play in the stadium, but next week I will be sitting on the couch with a bag over my head watching my Cowboys


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Goodness gracious, what happened to the early games??!! I think that whole 'pick a team, any team' thing must really be the way to go anymore...  Certainly the odds-makers and so-called experts seem to have no clue. Geesh.


I'm 42-57 in my league.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I decided to stop stressing over my picks & opted for the 'draw names out of a hat' option - literally. I printed the list & cut it apart for each of the team matchups & tossed each pair in a container. Whatever team I selected is the one I used for my choice, regardless of who they were.
> 
> For the first time, some of the teams I cheer for won't be my choices for the pickem poll. Since I only got two correct last week, I figured I couldn't do much worse with this method. I might use the rest of the season as an experiment to see what outcome I get with different random selection methods.


Hey Lynn, did you go with this method again this week? Whatever you did, worked out well - you're ahead in picks for the week, with 9 points so far (obviously not including tonight's game). Woot!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

metal134 said:


> I'm 42-57 in my league.


I've been lucky and had a couple of decent weeks, and I'm 60-40 right now in the KB league (missed the first week). Even still, I'm only 8th. Our top guy, with 70 points, is 70-46! (You go, Steve!) The next 3 people are tied at 64, and the next 3 after that are tied at 63. Then me.

For missing a week, I guess I'm not doing too bad, all those folks ahead of me have been in it every week.  Bad picks and only 6 points this week didn't help, though.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Hey Lynn, did you go with this method again this week? Whatever you did, worked out well - you're ahead in picks for the week, with 9 points so far (obviously not including tonight's game). Woot!


The random choice worked better than the week prior (2 correct), but I still did lousy last week (5 correct).

I went with the "fuzzy logic" system (see rice cooker thread) this week:
- Jacksonsville because one of the players is a friend of my kids (but he was inactive) and Dallas is done for the season in my opinion;
- San Fran cuz that is DS's favorite team;
- I picked the teams playing against Cincy & Pittsburgh because I'm a Cleveland fan;
- I picked against Seattle & the Jets because I don't like their head coaches;
- Washington (who lost) because this is considered their area;
- two based on clearly stronger team (St. Louis over Carolina, and KC over Buffalo);
- a couple more choices were based on overall preferences of which team I just like better - some won, some lost.

I'm not sure how I'll pick this week. I'll probably decide on Saturday based on the mood I'm in when I review the choices. I'm so far from the top that I don't have much to lose.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I've been lucky and had a couple of decent weeks, and I'm 60-40 right now in the KB league (missed the first week). Even still, I'm only 8th. Our top guy, with 70 points, is 70-46! (You go, Steve!) The next 3 people are tied at 64, and the next 3 after that are tied at 63. Then me.
> 
> For missing a week, I guess I'm not doing too bad, all those folks ahead of me have been in it every week.  Bad picks and only 6 points this week didn't help, though.


Thanks, Steph! I was bummed when I saw you missed the week's picks a couple of weeks ago. I thought about skipping a week just to make it even, but then thought... nah!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't forget your picks this week!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the bump/reminder, KC!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

What the hell has gotten into my Browns!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Will the real Arizona Cardinals please step up?!?!


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Will the real Arizona Cardinals please step up?!?!


What? You mean that wasn't them?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow.  Dallas.  Wow.


You know it's bad when this Redskins fan is almost beginning to feel sorry for them!


Almost.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL, Ann. It's pretty amazing, isn't it? I can't believe Wade still has a job. I know JJ just wants a yes-man/puppet, but I would hope his desire to win would would outweigh his desire to be Lord and Master.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> LOL, Ann. It's pretty amazing, isn't it? I can't believe Wade still has a job.


Just heard that he doesn't!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thea J said:


> What? You mean that wasn't them?


Sadly, it was. It sucks when your wide receiver throws the ball better than your QB. :/ (Go Breaston! lol) I really wish Whiz would stick with Max Hall as QB and give the guy time to develop. Anderson is all washed up. At least Max will improve, given time & experience.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Monique said:


> LOL, Ann. It's pretty amazing, isn't it? I can't believe Wade still has a job. I know JJ just wants a yes-man/puppet, but I would hope his desire to win would would outweigh his desire to be Lord and Master.


*snort* JJ wants it all....

Buh-bye, Wade!









I gave up on the Dallas game in the 3rd quarter yesterday...or maybe with 9 or 10 minutes in the 4th, I forget. With an early day on my plate this morning, it was just time to go to bed and I didn't really care how much time was left on the clock 'cause it was wayyyyyyyyy beyond over.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

REMINDER: There's a Thursday game this week. Don't forget to make your picks!

I got my Christmas wish. Ciao, Wade!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

One last reminder to get your picks in. There's a game tonight!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Ugh, heartbreaking loss. Flacco did a great job of putting us in a position to win but the D (and the refs) let us down. Oh well, 6-3 ain't bad and we'll get to take out some frustrations on Carolina next week


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Last night's game made me wish Matt Ryan played for the Cardinals.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Geesh. This has been a horrible week for me in picks. 

Worth it not to get the point on the Giants/Cowboys game, though, just to see the Cowboys actually play like a team. Who were those imposters in the Cowboy uniforms, anyway??  [Yeah, I admit it, I picked the Giants over my team -- I thought Da Boys might show well with Jason at the helm, new coach fired-upedness and all, but who expected them to do *that* well given all the facts and the odds and all that??]


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

After several good weeks in a row and a steady climb up the rankings I got smoked this week!!
Only good thing is it looks like everybody else had about the same kind of week.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I chose unwisely.    At least my Seminoles won on Saturday!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I would just like to thank the Patriots for beating the Squeelers last night and keeping B-more in the division lead  

I'm really hoping for a blowout over Carolina. It'd be a nice to be able to relax on Sunday and watch the Ravens kick the crap out of a team. So far every game we've played has been close.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Note there's another Thursday game this week so get your pick in for at least that one before tomorrow night!  Also, make sure you do Tiebreaker 2 -- I missed that last week.  Tiebreaker 1 can wait until before Sunday night's game (well, part of it for Sunday and part of it for Monday), but Tiebreaker 2 has to be done before the first game of the week...


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, Steph!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I would just like to thank the Patriots for beating the Squeelers last night and keeping B-more in the division lead


   

I have not fully recovered from the beatings I took last week. I think it was my worst week ever.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Muhahahaha! I just heard that Carolina's QB for this Sunday's match up is Brian St. Pierre.  If your first thought, was "Who the hell is Brian St. Pierre?", turns out it's some scrub that has bounced around from practice squad to practice squad.  He's was actually on the Ravens at one point.  He's thrown all of 5 passes in the NFL (2 completions, 1 TD 1 INT) and his first start is against Ed Reed and Ray Lewis.  Oh yes, there will be blood.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I should just pick randomly and see if I do any better this week.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Muhahahaha! I just heard that Carolina's QB for this Sunday's match up is Brian St. Pierre. If your first thought, was "Who the hell is Brian St. Pierre?", turns out it's some scrub that has bounced around from practice squad to practice squad. He's was actually on the Ravens at one point. He's thrown all of 5 passes in the NFL (2 completions, 1 TD 1 INT) and his first start is against Ed Reed and Ray Lewis. Oh yes, there will be blood.


I don't know -- they way _THIS_ season is shaping up he's likely to throw for 400 yards and 4 TD's. This be one screwy season so far.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, y'know, Jim didn't really specify which side the blood would be on...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL Well, anything is possible, especially this season. I think I'd cry if it happened though LOL. The Panthers just signed the guy this week. If this game is anything less than an absolute massacre I would be very dissapointed.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have not fully recovered from the beatings I took last week. I think it was my worst week ever.


Well, you made up for it with 13 correct picks this week! Good job! I thought I did well with 11 correct, but you really smoked it. My lead is slipping...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoops! I'm a little late (haven't been to KB in a while; life got busy) but I'm totally an NFL fan. Not very good at fantasy, but I'm doing so-so in pick'em. Hiiii!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Bump to remind everyone to get your picks in! We have 3 games tomorrow.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

THURSDAY game again this week!!!!


And what's this -- a new name atop the leader board!  You go Heather -- Luv's in at Number 1!!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I did better by picking all the "away" teams last time than by trying to guess for each match-up. lol Of course, I picked the Cards to win over SF, when they were playing at home. I should have gone with the away team for that game too.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It was mostly a good week for everyone last week, though.  I picked the Cards as the upset win over SF too...silly birds.

And Luv, you go girl!  Knocked ol' Stevie right off his perch...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

He has looking WAY too comfortable up there! With this group, I don't expect to be up here too long...

Looks like just about everyone has done pretty good the last couple of weeks.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm glad the Ravens/Steelers game is the night game. I get to enjoy the full day of games before turning into a nervous wreck  I'd be shocked if whoever wins this game doesn't win the division.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I'm glad the Ravens/Steelers game is the night game. I get to enjoy the full day of games before turning into a nervous wreck  I'd be shocked if whoever wins this game doesn't win the division.


You and me both.... I think I watch them with my towel over my head and peek out when my husband seems to be in a good mood.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Great job, everyone. It's still anyone's game.

What a crazy season this has been.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Time for the now-weekly Thursday game alert....get your picks in before tomorrow at 8:15 EST! (Or at least that one, plus Tiebreaker 2.)


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I completely forgot to make any picks last week!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwww, bummer.  Nobody posted a reminder, it's all our fault!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I'm glad the Ravens/Steelers game is the night game. I get to enjoy the full day of games before turning into a nervous wreck  I'd be shocked if whoever wins this game doesn't win the division.


That was one seriously ugly game. Whoever called it a bar brawl with shoulder pads was right on the money.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> That was one seriously ugly game. Whoever called it a bar brawl with shoulder pads was right on the money.


No kidding. Even though I obviously hated the out come (we'll get you back in January!) it was still a great game to watch. I don't usually like to see players get hurt but I make an exception for Ben. Seeing his nose get rearranged put a big smile on my face  Too bad it didn't keep the tough SOB on the sideline.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> No kidding. Even though I obviously hated the out come (we'll get you back in January!) it was still a great game to watch. I don't usually like to see players get hurt but I make an exception for Ben. Seeing his nose get rearranged put a big smile on my face  Too bad it didn't keep the tough SOB on the sideline.


Gotta admit, busted foot, busted nose... Made for an interesting game (and BTW where the heck was the penalty that SHOULD have been called on that? And for the helmet-to-helmet on Heath) Luckily, my boy, Troy, came in and saved the day.. As he always does.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Gotta admit, busted foot, busted nose... Made for an interesting game (and BTW where the heck was the penalty that SHOULD have been called on that? And for the helmet-to-helmet on Heath) Luckily, my boy, Troy, came in and saved the day.. As he always does.


Even I admit they should have been penalties, but I was glad the refs missed them .


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't have the time to participate in this, but I do have one thing I have to say...

GO COLTS!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Holy moley, did you guys see the footage of the Metrodome roof collapsing because of snow?  Wow.  Good thing it was way early before the game started so that it wasn't filled with workers and players and fans!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Holy moley, did you guys see the footage of the Metrodome roof collapsing because of snow? Wow. Good thing it was way early before the game started so that it wasn't filled with workers and players and fans!


Wasn't that amazing? It looked fake.

My apologies to all for not posting a reminder about the last set of games. I was traveling and nearly forgot myself. I'm sorry.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Steph H said:


> And Luv, you go girl! Knocked ol' Stevie right off his perch...


It's obvious to me that I don't check this thread often enough... 

There have been some very good picks over the past couple of weeks. I fully expect to be back on top by the end of the season, though!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I wondered why you never responded to an obvious troll-y post.... 


Got the New England-Chicago game on now.  How do people play games - in short sleeves no less - outside in snow and temps like that  Let alone live in areas with that kind of weather??  You northern folks (aka Yankees) are nuts.  LOL


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

At the last minute, I changed my vote from Cardinals to Denver for the win because Whiz was starting a rookie QB. And because the Cards have played like poop lately. So _of course_, they pulled out with a huge win over the Broncos! I should've picked against them all along.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I wondered why you never responded to an obvious troll-y post....


Not troll-y at all... just good ol' smack talk! 

I give up an easy pick every week when I pick my team, the Skins, to win. Gotta cut those ties in a game like this!

And how the heck does Detroit beat Green Bay?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Time for the now-weekly Thursday game alert....get your picks in before tomorrow at 8:15 EST! (Or at least that one, plus Tiebreaker 2.)


That time of week again -- there's a game tonight!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, Steph.

Get yer pix in, gang!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It's that time again. Get your picks in!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Boy, last week I totally sucked.....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Just went in to do my picks, and realized there's also a Saturday (yes, Christmas) night game (my Boys!).  So if you were going to just do your Thursday night pick and do the rest on Sunday morning, you should do the Saturday game too!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is for the Panthers to shock the world and beat the Steelers tonight.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay gang, this is the final week. It's anyone's game. There are plenty of players still within striking distance of the top spot.

Get your pixies in for this final week of the regular season and good luck!

Oh, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Monique said:


> Okay gang, this is the final week. It's anyone's game. There are plenty of players still within striking distance of the top spot.
> 
> Get your pixies in for this final week of the regular season and good luck!
> 
> Oh, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


But, Monique.. If they don't pick, then we win by default! 'Cause girlz rule, and boyz drool....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> But, Monique.. If they don't pick, then we win by default! 'Cause girlz rule, and boyz drool....


Ha! So true, so true.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Heehee -- you go girls! I might've had a chance at getting up there with you 'cause it was really close in the top 10 for awhile there, but I've had a couple of lousy weeks recently.   Ah well, it's been fun.  But don't forget, it looks like we still have the playoffs to go too to finish out the rankings, just because it's the last week of the regular season doesn't mean the race is over!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't done very well picking who I *wanted* to win, but it was fun!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I think the only people lower than me are the people who've stopped participating.  There are even people with higher scores than me who haven't done picks every week.  It is still fun to keep playing - I just never thought I would do this poorly.

I still pick certain teams because I want them to win.  For example, I cannot pick Pittsburgh over Cleveland, regardless of how poorly Cleveland may be playing.  There is no way that I would want to be watching the game and thinking that some good would come with a Pittsburgh win over my hometown team.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It's been a nutty season. I can't ever remember one this upside-down.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Time to embarass myself. I give you my horrible preseason predictions:



JimJ said:


> Last minute division and SB predictions:
> AFC North: Ravens
> AFC South: Colts
> AFC East: Jets
> ...


I got all of ONE division winner right, and only one of my superbowl teams actually made the playoffs. 

I am happy that my Ravens made it to the playoffs and thanks to KC losing and Indy winning on Sunday, we narrowly avoided having to play in Indy this weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd like to draw your attention to the winner of the regular season portion on our pick 'em pool...the winner is...MOI... You may bow down before my greatness.. Throw money and flowers.. Jewelry is accepted as well...

All because I'm a Steelers fan....  not that I'm gloating any..(who am I kidding, I'm doing some serious gloating on my end) 

But seriously, this has been fun.. Look forward to preseason!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Way to go luvmy4brats! We are not worthy. 

We do still have the playoff rounds if anyone wants to keep picking!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

All I can say is thank goodness the regular season is over. The Cardinals were pathetic. I just hope we pick up some good players in the draft. 

But at least I can cheer for the Falcons during the playoffs!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I gotta try to remember to get in on this on the ground floor next year. I'm not sure I'll have much else to look forward to, since I'm a Texans and Bills fan...

Kristan


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I gotta try to remember to get in on this on the ground floor next year. I'm not sure I'll have much else to look forward to, since I'm a Texans and Bills fan...
> 
> Kristan


Oh, that's a tough one, Kristan!

It's a lot of fun to play and does give you something else to focus on if your team is of the el stinko.

- Cowboys Fan


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Time to embarass myself. I give you my horrible preseason predictions:
> 
> I got all of ONE division winner right, and only one of my superbowl teams actually made the playoffs.
> 
> I am happy that my Ravens made it to the playoffs and thanks to KC losing and Indy winning on Sunday, we narrowly avoided having to play in Indy this weekend.


I'm glad to see a Baltimore fan giving Indy the respect they deserve! Colts have the Ravens number. The Ravens are tough this year. They match up against a lot of playoff teams really well, but I think they would have struggled in Indy.

As a Colts fan, I was hoping for this match-up. The Ravens scare me less than the Colts.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> I'm glad to see a Baltimore fan giving Indy the respect they deserve! Colts have the Ravens number. The Ravens are tough this year. They match up against a lot of playoff teams really well, but I think they would have struggled in Indy.
> 
> As a Colts fan, I was hoping for this match-up. The Ravens scare me less than the Colts.


I hate the Colts but they definitely have the Ravens number. I can't remember the last time B-more beat them. I just hope the Jets take care of them this week so we don't have to worry about going through them. Not that there's any easy path to Dallas. Both Pittsburgh and NE will be extremely hard for anyone to beat. If the Colts do win, I'll be forced to cheer for them since they'll be playing the Steelers


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

kcmay said:


> All I can say is thank goodness the regular season is over. The Cardinals were pathetic. I just hope we pick up some good players in the draft.


Ha, that's one thing they were saying in Dallas Sunday evening and Monday during recaps -- we would've been better off *not* winning against Philly at the last minute on Sunday, we just made our draft position worse!

Congrats on winning the regular season, Luv! I'm afraid I don't have any money, flowers or jewelry available....will popcorn work?







(If there's any left when I'm done eating, that is.... )


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'd like to draw your attention to the winner of the regular season portion on our pick 'em pool...the winner is...MOI... You may bow down before my greatness.. Throw money and flowers.. Jewelry is accepted as well...


Do you accept cupcakes?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL, KC. The Cowboys fan in couldn't eat them.. Okay, maybe I could manage. 

Here you go, luv...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

My gift to our great and glorious champion:


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, gang!

The Playoffs start tomorrow. Get yer pixies in!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Gooooooooooooo Cowb.....oh.  Erm.  Well, I'll pick a temporary team to root for.  Geaaaaaaauuuuuuuux Saints!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep I've got my picks in -- preparing to get my butt kicked by Luv again!!!

Her prognostication prowess (at least this season) is unmatched!  

CONGRATS Luv on the season!


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

I am rooting for my Packers!!


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

My post really isn't "pick-em" related but since this is the only NFL thread here, I just wanted to contribute and say GO NINERS! yeah yeah, we did horrible this season, but after firing Singletary and acquiring Jim Harbaugh (Stanford University) as our new headcoach, I felt like I had to say something! GO NINERS!

jay.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm rooting for the Falcons (who don't play this weekend). I have a grudge against Peyton Manning, so I hope the Colts lose (though I suspect they will win).


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm torn. I don't know who to root for. I usually love the the underdog, but Pete Carrol betrayed me. New O feels last year. I guess I could go with the Jets because of Sanchez, but I don't trust Ryan. I do like Peyton, but the Colts feel like safe/boring pick.

I just don't know!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

My goodness, what's happened to the Saints?  Or perhaps the more appropriate question is, what's gotten into the Seahawks?  This has become a very surprising game....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Whodathunkit?

Can't believe the Saints went for it on that fourth.

Also, did anyone else see that cheapshot to ribs Hasselbeck took from Shanle right before the half?


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm a G Man fan, but since they're benched for the playoffs, so for tonight I'm moving to the other brother - Go Colts! I dig Danny Woodhead - he has some serious heart, so though it pains me to say this as a Giants fan, if it can't be my boys, then I'd like to see the Pats go the distance this year.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm only about half watching while doing other stuff on the computer, so I missed the try on fourth, but I did see that cheap shot.  I hate that kind of thing.

NO came close to getting back in the lead but I don't see them winning it now with that last touchdown Seattle got.  That was an amazingly acrobatic run.

Well, NO did just get a touchdown and still 1:30 left, maybe they'll get lucky after all!  Wonder if they'll get the two point conversion....nope, stopped solid. So they're down by 5 and will have to not only stop Seattle (or recover the probably inevitable onside kick) but also get a touchdown for the win.  Be an interesting few minutes for that 1:30!

And nope, no recovery of the onside kick....that slows their chances considerably.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That Marshawn Lynch run was amazing. Best. Stiff-arm. Ever.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh. My.  Both the Saints AND the Colts lost??  Who could have predicted THAT??


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

i thought I had a chance to do well in the weekly picks now, since none of my sentimental favorites made it to the postseason.  But it looks like I'll be back at the bottom of the list again:  I am 0 for 2 so far.  The only underdog I picked was Green Bay, so they will probably be the only underdog that loses this week.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I was looking at the results from yesterday on the KB pool - doesn't it figure that Luv picked one of the underdogs in yesterday's games??    So did someone else....Nathan, I think.  I'm guessing, only guessing mind you, that it would be the Jets they picked. With the odds the way they were and the teams respective records and so on, I'm really hard-pressed to see how anyone would have ever guessed the Seahawks might actually win.  Maybe I just lack imagination.... LOL

Yeah, I went back and forth between Eagles and Packers.....and finally settled on Packers.  As a Cowboys fan, I'd much rather see the Eagles knocked out of the playoffs now, esp. since Favre is no longer with the Packers, there's not as much reason to dislike them anymore.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a question about the new overtime rules for the playoffs.

They've been changed so if the first team to get the ball in OT kicks a field goal, they don't automatically win.  The other team gets a possession and a chance to tie or win.  If they fail to score on that possession, the team with the lead wins.

Now, let's say team A receives the OT kickoff and kicks a field goal.  Team B gets the ball and encounters a third down and 20 situation.  They pass the ball ten yards down the field, where it's intercepted by Team A.  The intercepting player (stupidly) tries to run the ball, and fumbles, and Team B recovers.

Normal rules state that it is Team B's ball, with a first down, because even though they didn't get the 20 yards they needed for the first down, the ball changed possession during the play.  However, since they're in OT, does this mean the game is over because they had their one possession to try to score, and they didn't score during that possession?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

swolf said:


> I have a question about the new overtime rules for the playoffs.
> 
> They've been changed so if the first team to get the ball in OT kicks a field goal, they don't automatically win. The other team gets a possession and a chance to tie or win. If they fail to score on that possession, the team with the lead wins.
> 
> ...


That's a good question. It might happen if the Ravens take the Steelers to OT (and I have a feeling we will) given our DBs tendency for idiotic laterals after INTs. Seems like the game would be over as soon as possession changes so maybe they'd just blow the whistle as soon as the INT happens like they do on 2 pt conversion attempts. I really don't know. It seems like this is a wrinkle in the rule that hasn't been talked about at all.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Good q on the OT rules.

Don't forget to make your playoff pics, people!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL, Jim! That's awful. But funny.

Okay peeps - just a few hours left if you haven't made your playoff pics!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Made my picks....for what it's worth. After last week's surprises, I've given up thinking I have a single real clue what's going to happen!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

The Falcons are making me cry. I'm not watching anymore. Someone stop the bleeding! 

...

pleeeeease...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

kcmay said:


> The Falcons are making me cry. I'm not watching anymore. Someone stop the bleeding!
> 
> ...
> 
> pleeeeease...


I picked GB but I never expected this kind of blow out. I think GB is Superbowl bound. Can't imagine Chicago or Seattle beating them if they keep playing like this.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't expect this kind of blowout either. Makes picking next week even more interesting. 

Oh and.. GO STEELERS!


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

PACKERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I too had a feeling GB would do it again but man! The score was astounding.  I missed most of the early game, just caught the last 1:30 or so right after Pittsburgh scored an apparent go-ahead touchdown. Was the game as close/good as the final score (and last ditch failed two-minute drill by Baltimore) indicated?

Ha, I just looked back at my tiebreaker picks, I *did* pick GB to have the most points for the weekend so I must've felt they'd do pretty good....


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I was visiting DD this weekend & changed my pick from New England to the Jets before heading home early this afternoon.  By the time I got home, the late game was on & I told DS that I picked the Jets.  He said I shouldn't have done that, because they didn't stand a chance, but he didn't want New England to win either.  

I figured one point wouldn't make much difference since I am at the bottom of the rankings of the still playing people in the pool. I like to root against New England.  I think Belichek is an amazing coach, but that didn't come to light until after he left Cleveland.  And the Jets are more of a hard luck team like Cleveland, even if they did win the Superbowl in the past.  

And my sentimental pick came through for me, for once!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So glad the Patriots lost.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I was visiting DD this weekend & changed my pick from New England to the Jets before heading home early this afternoon. By the time I got home, the late game was on & I told DS that I picked the Jets. He said I shouldn't have done that, because they didn't stand a chance, but he didn't want New England to win either.
> 
> I figured one point wouldn't make much difference since I am at the bottom of the rankings of the still playing people in the pool. I like to root against New England. I think Belichek is an amazing coach, but that didn't come to light until after he left Cleveland. And the Jets are more of a hard luck team like Cleveland, even if they did win the Superbowl in the past.
> 
> And my sentimental pick came through for me, for once!


Lynn, I was just looking at the final results for the weekend. I'm so impressed you got all 4 right! Great job!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dang! That is impressive.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I can be bold in my picks, because I have nothing to lose at this point.  Unless we can get 20 points a pick this week.  

I think both games this weekend could go to either team.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

There's a good chance that whoever I root for is going to lose. So, who should I root for?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kcmay said:


> There's a good chance that whoever I root for is going to lose. So, who should I root for?


The Jets 

Great job, Lynn.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

kcmay said:


> There's a good chance that whoever I root for is going to lose. So, who should I root for?


The Steelers! LOL

I still hate Rex and his big mouth (though I give him credit for coaching two great games) but I'm the world's biggest Jet fan this weekend  I'm pretty sure that yet another Steeler Superbowl would make me physically ill.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I would LOVE it if the Jets could beat the Steelers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not feeling the love...


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

JimJ said:


> I'm pretty sure that yet another Steeler Superbowl would make me physically ill.


Yeah, I have to say I'm still pretty sore about the Cards losing that Superbowl.


----------

